# Schutzsoftware Denuvo lässt sich komplett umgehen - behauptet Hackergruppe



## ChristopherScholz (7. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schutzsoftware Denuvo lässt sich komplett umgehen - behauptet Hackergruppe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Schutzsoftware Denuvo lässt sich komplett umgehen - behauptet Hackergruppe*


----------



## DeathMD (7. Juni 2017)

Der Keygen von Steampunks ist dazu da, um eine Denuvo ID für Dishonored 2 zu erstellen damit die Original .exe benutzt werden kann. Das bedeutet noch nicht, dass dieser auch für andere Spiele und Versionen von Denuvo unverändert genutzt werden kann.

Trotzdem ist es gut, dass immer mehr Cracker in der Lage sind Denuvo zu umgehen, denn dann wird dieses Stück Software bald irrelevant sein. Ich glaube nämlich nach wie vor, dass es zu Performanceeinbußen durch die vielen Trigger kommt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Juni 2017)

Daß das so schwer ist. Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Solange niemand meinen Code dekompilieren kann, könnte ich eine Anti-tamper-Software entwickeln, die hält, solange es keine Whistleblower in der Firma gibt. Aber das würde wohl auf die Performance schlagen. Und hier behauptet ja Denuvo, ihr Kram verbrauche kaum CPU, damit machen sie ja ihr Geld, und das scheint nun der Pferdefuß zu sein. C++ läßt sich nur schlecht, eigentlich gar nicht dekompilieren -- ich hab keine Ahnung, wie diese Cracker das machen.


----------



## DeathMD (7. Juni 2017)

Ob es einen Whistleblower gibt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ein wenig amüsant fand ich es aber doch, dass als erstes italienische Cracker (CPY) eine österreichische Antitamperlösung knackten. Vl. gab es ja wirklich ein wenig Nachbarschaftshilfe. Wie sie es machen... keine Ahnung. Bei einigen Releases gab es ja Probleme bei der Veröffentlichung, wo die falsche Version (ohne Denuvo) released wurde. Somit hatte man schon mal einen Vergleich wie sich das ungeschützte Spiel und das veränderte verhält. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurden auch mal interne Dokumente geleakt, dadurch hätte man evtl. die Funktionsweise besser verstehen können und der Rest wird wohl Reverse Engineering sein.

Das mit der Performance kaufe ich ihnen nach wie vor nicht ganz ab. Baldman sprach beim Rime Crack von Millionen von Triggeraufrufen, was er zuvor so noch nie gesehen hatte und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das keine negativen Auswirkungen hat. Klar, den Hardcoregamern mit neuestem i7 und GTX1080Ti wird das kaum auffallen. Der Durchschnittszocker mit moderater Hardware hat aber bestimmt keine Lust erstmal 2000 € auszugeben, damit der Kopierschutz flüssig läuft.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Juni 2017)

Was wohl wirklich sicher ist, ist die Microsoft-Methode: MAC-Adressen funken, Keys bei Wechsel nur über Telefon. Ist lästig und grauenvoll, aber wohl noch die sicherste Methode. Wobei der Microsoft-Uninstaller die MAC-Adresse nicht wieder freigibt, da war ich neulich ziemlich sauer.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Juni 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Das mit der Performance kaufe ich ihnen nach wie vor nicht ganz ab.



Ich auch nicht, aber so dramatisch ist das nicht. Die CPUs sind nicht mit Rechnen beschäftigt, sondern warten die meiste Zeit nur auf Geräte, Kanäle. Zehn Prozent in Idle time lassen sich da locker abzwacken, um irgendwelche Checksummen zu prüfen, ohne daß irgendjemand was merkt außer das E-Werk. Und mit 10 Prozent einer modernen CPU kann man schon Berge versetzen.

Ich bin weder Hacker noch Cracker, interessiere mich halt aus beruflichen Dingen und erkenne das sportlich an, wenn es jemandem gelingt, Denuvo zu cracken. Ohne jetzt zu wissen, wie das funktioniert, gilt es ja als best of the industry. Das crackt man nicht eben mal zwischen erstem und zweitem Frühstück.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was wohl wirklich sicher ist, ist die Microsoft-Methode: MAC-Adressen funken, Keys bei Wechsel nur über Telefon. Ist lästig und grauenvoll, aber wohl noch die sicherste Methode. Wobei der Microsoft-Uninstaller die MAC-Adresse nicht wieder freigibt, da war ich neulich ziemlich sauer.


... sichere Methode? 

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sichere Methode?
> 
> Nicht wirklich.



Stimmt schon. War auch nur im Spaß gemeint. Legale Office-Kunden werden in diese Mühle gewungen, und es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr schwarze Kopien des Office als legale. Wer dekompilieren kann, muß nur das "if (licensed)" suchen und das Ding mal auf true stellen, fertig hat sich das.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2017)

Nun ja, eine MAC Adresse kann man mit Linux Boardmitteln mit zwei Handgriffen nach Belieben verändern ...


----------



## DeathMD (7. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine MAC Adresse kann man mit Linux Boardmitteln mit zwei Handgriffen nach Belieben verändern ...



Jep und das entgegen der allgemein vorherrschenden Meinung über ein GUI, ganz ohne "Gefrickel" über ein Terminal.


----------



## DeathMD (7. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. War auch nur im Spaß gemeint. Legale Office-Kunden werden in diese Mühle gewungen, und es gibt wahrscheinlich mehr schwarze Kopien des Office als legale. Wer dekompilieren kann, muß nur das "if (licensed)" suchen und das Ding mal auf true stellen, fertig hat sich das.



Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube dass im privaten Umfeld die meisten Versionen von Windows und Office gecracked in Verwendung sind. Wenn ich da mal nur an die Windows XP Corporate Edition zurückdenke, die Universitäten dieser Welt hatten wohl noch nie so viele "Studenten" und "Mitarbeiter" wie zu dieser Zeit. Heute ist es ähnlich einfach, dank Volumenlizenzen und KMS Aktivatoren geht das vollautomatisch für Win + Office in einem Ruck und einen Nerd für die Computerangelegenheiten kennt wohl jeder.


----------



## battschack (7. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Daß das so schwer ist. Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Solange niemand meinen Code dekompilieren kann, könnte ich eine Anti-tamper-Software entwickeln, die hält, solange es keine Whistleblower in der Firma gibt. Aber das würde wohl auf die Performance schlagen. Und hier behauptet ja Denuvo, ihr Kram verbrauche kaum CPU, damit machen sie ja ihr Geld, und das scheint nun der Pferdefuß zu sein. C++ läßt sich nur schlecht, eigentlich gar nicht dekompilieren -- ich hab keine Ahnung, wie diese Cracker das machen.



ich glaube da draußen haben einige entwickler mehr ahnung wie du , jetz ohne dich anzugreifen. Kenne dich auch nicht aber wenn es so leicht wäre hätten die das schon lange gemacht... Seit wann juckt es die ob die spieler 5fps oder 10weniger haben? dafür würden die einiges an grafik opfern und fertig. So kenne ich die puplisher^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Juni 2017)

battschack schrieb:


> ich glaube da draußen haben einige entwickler mehr ahnung wie du , jetz ohne dich anzugreifen. Kenne dich auch nicht aber wenn es so leicht wäre hätten die das schon lange gemacht... Seit wann juckt es die ob die spieler 5fps oder 10weniger haben? dafür würden die einiges an grafik opfern und fertig. So kenne ich die puplisher^^



Befleißige Dich bitte der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. In Standarddeutsch bitte mehr mit "als" und nicht mit "wie". Du kennst mich nicht? Sehr gut. Ich Dich auch nicht. Aber ich programmiere Computer jetzt seit über 30 Jahren, und ich weiß, beim Office ist das wirklich so leicht.

Könnte jetzt auch damit angeben, daß ich Teile des Star Office geschrieben habe. Hab ich. Weil es sonst niemand erzählt, erzähl ich ich es. Finden ja alle Linux-Fraggles so geil. Hab ich dran mitgeschrieben, da war ich 21. So, genug angegeben. Ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe.


----------



## battschack (7. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Befleißige Dich bitte der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. In Standarddeutsch bitte mehr mit "als" und nicht mit "wie". Du kennst mich nicht? Sehr gut. Ich Dich auch nicht. Aber ich programmiere Computer jetzt seit über 30 Jahren, und ich weiß, beim Office ist das wirklich so leicht.
> 
> Könnte jetzt auch damit angeben, daß ich Teile des Star Office geschrieben habe. Hab ich. Weil es sonst niemand erzählt, erzähl ich ich es. Finden ja alle Linux-Fraggles so geil. Hab ich dran mitgeschrieben, da war ich 21. So, genug angegeben. Ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe.



Warum gleich so beleidigt? Probier doch einfach dein glück und gut ist, ich behaupte 1tag würde er halten^^. Microsoft zeug sind meiner meinung nach immer mit absicht so leicht...  kannst gerne kommen und mir unterricht geben in deutsch. wenn du mich nicht verstehst überließ einfach meine texte und gut ist. Aber evtl liegt es ja an office weil du mit dran gearbeitet hast *fg*

Glaub mir Ea/ubi usw würden dir die füße lecken wenn du es schaffen würdest egal wieviel leistung es schluckt. Das wäre wohl das letzte was sie jucken würde wegen die paar fps


----------



## slevin007 (7. Juni 2017)

wieder falsch recherchiert.  dishonored 2 verwendet den alten denuvo v3 Schutz nicht v4.


----------



## DeathMD (7. Juni 2017)

slevin007 schrieb:


> wieder falsch recherchiert.  dishonored 2 verwendet den alten denuvo v3 Schutz nicht v4.



Genau, allerdings wurde ein Beta Patch veröffentlicht mit dem evtl. auf die neue Version geupdatet wurde. In den Patchnotes wird nur von "diversen Optimierungen" gesprochen und ich gehe davon aus, dass nur Denuvo aufgrund des Cracks "optimiert" wurde.


----------



## Razorlight (7. Juni 2017)

Haben sie verdient, langsam sollten auch die dümmsten Plublisher kapieren, dass man durch nen Kopierschutz die Verkäufe nicht in die Höhe treibt, sondern durch Qualität!


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Juni 2017)

Na, mal schauen ob der nächste wirksame Kopierschutz dann noch schlimmer wird was die Auswirkungen auf die Performance der Spiele angeht.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (7. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Na, mal schauen ob der nächste wirksame Kopierschutz dann noch schlimmer wird was die Auswirkungen auf die Performance der Spiele angeht.



Am Ende leidet nur der ehrliche Käufer,die Leute die in Warez Boards auf eine cracked Version warten,  müssen diesen Kopierschutz Spaß nicht erdulden.Leider. Es ist aber für viele Entwickler schwer Qualität zu liefern wie es scheint. Die Kosten für den Kopierschutz zu sparen und mehr in Qualität zu stecken wäre ein Anfang. Gern bring ich das Beispiel CD Projekt mal mit ein. Die Witcher Spiele haben sich super verkauft , kopierschutzfrei wohlgemerkt. Aber das werden die Großen wohl nie verstehen. Ich kann nachvollziehen das sie jahrelange Arbeit schützen wollen, alles gar kein Problem. Nur sollte der ehrliche Käufer dann seine Games ohne Einbußen spielen können. Das war in der Vergangenheit leider oft nicht der Fall, wobei ich sagen muss das jedes Denuvo Spiel in meinen Bibliotheken anstandslos funktioniert/funktionierte beim durchspielen. Denke ich an Starforce oder manche Securom oder Safedisc Spiele zurück vor der Accountbindung durch Steam und Co war es damals oft so das der Kopierschutz die Original DVD im Laufwerk nicht erkannte und ich auf einen No CD Crack angewiesen war um mein legal gekauftes Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können. Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.  Bei Denuvo hatte ich bisher nie Probleme das dieser Kopierschutz mich gegängelt hatte aber wer weiß was in zukünftigen Windows Versionen auf uns zukommt wenn man ein Denuvo Spiel dann mal wieder raus holt ..................


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine MAC Adresse kann man mit Linux Boardmitteln mit zwei Handgriffen nach Belieben verändern ...


Nicht nur bei Linux.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. Juni 2017)

> Vorsicht: Das Nutzen von illegal erstellten Keys schadet der gesamten Spiele-Industrie


Und DRM schadet dem Verbraucher. Ich würde sagen, damit sind wir quit.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2017)

Raubkopieren ist nicht toll.
Kunden gängeln durch künstliche Beschränkungen, noch schlimmer.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist nicht toll.
> Kunden gängeln durch künstliche Beschränkungen, noch schlimmer.


... also siehst du DRM Maßnahmen als eine schlimmere Sache als Raubkopien? 

Interessante Sichtweise.


----------



## nevermind85 (8. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist nicht toll.
> Kunden gängeln durch künstliche Beschränkungen, noch schlimmer.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was Du damit genau ausdrücken möchtest, aber die 2 Sätze lesen sich in der Kombination wie eine Rechtfertigung für illegale Kopien.. und auch wenn Kopieschutz und DRM mittlerweile schon fast unzumutbar sind, ist so eine Geschäftspraktik kein Argument für Straftaten. Wird ja niemand gezwungen, solche Spiele zu kaufen.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... also siehst du DRM Maßnahmen als eine schlimmere Sache als Raubkopien?
> 
> Interessante Sichtweise.



Je restriktiver und invasiver so eine Maßnahme, umso schlimmer in meinen Augen.
Wird nur noch davon getoppt die Kundschaft unter einen Generalverdacht zu stellen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Je restriktiver und invasiver so eine Maßnahme, umso schlimmer in meinen Augen.
> Wird nur noch davon getoppt die Kundschaft unter einen Generalverdacht zu stellen.


Hmm ... gerade Denuvo ist doch aber "seit langem" mal wieder ein Kopierschutz, der im Gegensatz zu Starforce keinerlei Probleme bereitet und mMn den Endkunden auch nicht unnötig gängelt.

Diese Hoax-Meldungen wie hohe CPU Auslastung, Zerstörung von SSDs etc. verbuche ich jetzt mal unter Ulk, denn hier gibt es keine gesicherten (!) Beweise bzw. reproduzierbare Problemfälle.

Bzgl. Generalverdacht ... was sagst du zum Komponentenschutz bei Hardware bei VW Werkzeugen?


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... gerade Denuvo ist doch aber "seit langem" mal wieder ein Kopierschutz, der im Gegensatz zu Starforce keinerlei Probleme bereitet und mMn den Endkunden auch nicht unnötig gängelt.
> 
> Diese Hoax-Meldungen wie hohe CPU Auslastung, Zerstörung von SSDs etc. verbuche ich jetzt mal unter Ulk, denn hier gibt es keine gesicherten (!) Beweise bzw. reproduzierbare Problemfälle.
> 
> Bzgl. Generalverdacht ... was sagst du zum Komponentenschutz bei Hardware bei VW Werkzeugen?



Zu dem Thema Komponentenschutz sage ich dir das ich darüber zu wenig weiß um mir eine Meinung darüber zu bilden. Du kannst mir gerne was dazu verlinken.

Basierend auf dem Thema worüber wir reden vermute ich einfach mal du versuchst ein analoges Beispiel zu der gängigen Praxis der Accountbindung von Spielen zu konstruieren. Diese Accountbindung ist in meinen Augen auch nicht schön, aber ein Übel mit dem man arrangieren muss.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Komponentenschutz sage ich dir das ich darüber zu wenig weiß um mir eine Meinung darüber zu bilden. Du kannst mir gerne was dazu verlinken.


Besitzer von VW Fahrzeugen beklagten über Jahre Einbrüche in ihre Fahrzeuge, hier wurden meistens die höherwertigen Navis mit Bildschirmen geklaut.

Was hat VW also gemacht? Die Geräte wurden, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, an die restlichen Komponenten des Fahrzeugs gebunden ... natürlich war ein Diebstahl weiterhin möglich, da dieser Komponentenschutz aber kryptografisch relativ gut gesichert wurde, war und ist (!) die Hardware für Diebe unnütz.

Das Problem: Reparaturen und Austausch von diesen Geräten ging eben nur über VW (Werkstätten), die den Komponentenschutz entweder entfernt oder neu codiert haben bzw. mussten.

Der Verteil: die Einbrüche bei der 7. Generation vom Golf ging von 100% auf ein Bruchteil zurück. Wahrscheinlich gibt es immer noch ein paar Deppen, die davon nichts gehört haben und erst danach merken, dass die geklaute Hardware unnütz ist! 



> Basierend auf dem Thema worüber wir reden vermute ich einfach mal du versuchst ein analoges Beispiel zu der gängigen Praxis der Accountbindung von Spielen zu konstruieren. [...]




Richtig.


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Besitzer von VW Fahrzeugen beklagten über Jahre Einbrüche in ihre Fahrzeuge, hier wurden meistens die höherwertigen Navis mit Bildschirmen geklaut.
> 
> Was hat VW also gemacht? Die Geräte wurden, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, an die restlichen Komponenten des Fahrzeugs gebunden ... natürlich war ein Diebstahl weiterhin möglich, da dieser Komponentenschutz aber kryptografisch relativ gut gesichert wurde, war und ist (!) die Hardware für Diebe unnütz.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte jetzt anführen das der Autoknacker beim Endkunden klaut und der Raubkopierer direkt beim Hersteller. Halte ich aber für unnötig da das Beispiel ja durchaus schlüssig ist und Haarspalterei nicht produktiv ist.

Bleiben wir kurz bei Spielen. Zusätzliche Kopierschutzmasnahmen (DRM schmeiß ich mal mit in diese Schublade) sollten nicht das Mittel der Wahl sein, denn den Crackern ist es nicht so wichtig ob sie eine, zwei, oder drei Maßnahmen umgehen müssen. Wohingegen Kunden leider oftmals Ärger bei mehr als einer Maßnahme haben. Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an die Kombination aus GTA IV, Steam und Games for Windows Live. Bessere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen durch die sich Entwickler nicht nur Zeit kaufen bis die Cracker damit durch sind darf und soll es gerne geben.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt anführen das der Autoknacker beim Endkunden klaut und der Raubkopierer direkt beim Hersteller. Halte ich aber für unnötig da das Beispiel ja durchaus schlüssig ist und Haarspalterei nicht produktiv ist.


Dein Einwand stimmt natürlich, allerdings wollte ich eher auf das Thema Generalverdacht bzw. Gängelung / Einschränkung des Kunden hinaus.



> Bleiben wir kurz bei Spielen. Zusätzliche Kopierschutzmasnahmen (DRM schmeiß ich mal mit in diese Schublade) sollten nicht das Mittel der Wahl sein, denn den Crackern ist es nicht so wichtig ob sie eine, zwei, oder drei Maßnahmen umgehen müssen. Wohingegen Kunden leider oftmals Ärger bei mehr als einer Maßnahme haben. Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an die Kombination aus GTA IV, Steam und Games for Windows Live. Bessere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen durch die sich Entwickler nicht nur Zeit kaufen bis die Cracker damit durch sind darf und soll es gerne geben.


... was wäre die Alternative? Am "sichersten" sind Spiele wie MMOs, d.h. soll das die Zukunft der Spiele sein? Quasi Always On 2.0? 

Nehmen wir doch Witcher 3, ohne Kopierschutz bzw. DRM ... und trotzdem hat sich die PC Version eher unterdurchschnittlich verkauft, jedenfalls in Hinblick auf die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolen. Dabei ist Witcher 3 ein herausragendes Spiel und dürfte wirklich viele Käufer ansprechen. Aber irgendwie hat es das nicht getan.

Das vllt. mal als Argument für die Leute die Schreiben, dass sich gute Spiele ohne KS / DRM gut verkaufen würden ... welches Spiel könnte besser sein als Witcher 3?


----------



## Orzhov (8. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dein Einwand stimmt natürlich, allerdings wollte ich eher auf das Thema Generalverdacht bzw. Gängelung / Einschränkung des Kunden hinaus.
> 
> 
> ... was wäre die Alternative? Am "sichersten" sind Spiele wie MMOs, d.h. soll das die Zukunft der Spiele sein? Quasi Always On 2.0?
> ...



Das mit der Alternative ist eine gute Frage. Wenn ich eine wirklich brauchbare Antwort hätte, würde ich sie dir liebend gerne mitteilen, nachdem ich sie mir habe patentieren lassen.  Im Falle einer Utopie wäre da natürlich eine Maßnahme die einerseits die Kunden in keinerlei Weise einschränkt und andererseits die Software ähnlich in dem von dir erwähnten Navis komplett unbrauchbar macht.


----------



## Batze (8. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was wäre die Alternative? Am "sichersten" sind Spiele wie MMOs, d.h. soll das die Zukunft der Spiele sein? Quasi Always On 2.0?


Ist es doch schon. nehmen wir mal Blizzard, alles Online Spiele auf deren Plattform. Auch heute noch wurde z.B. Diablo 3 nicht vollständig geknackt, obwohl es momentan wegen fehlendem Trade ein Offline Spiel ist. Hat sich aber Top verkauft weil Cracker da keine Chance haben.
Bei Starcraft 2 sieht es ein wenig anders aus, das gibt es wohl als Single auf diversen Börsen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nehmen wir doch Witcher 3, ohne Kopierschutz bzw. DRM ... und trotzdem hat sich die PC Version eher unterdurchschnittlich verkauft, jedenfalls in Hinblick auf die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolen. Dabei ist Witcher 3 ein herausragendes Spiel und dürfte wirklich viele Käufer ansprechen. Aber irgendwie hat es das nicht getan.
> 
> Das vllt. mal als Argument für die Leute die Schreiben, dass sich gute Spiele ohne KS / DRM gut verkaufen würden ... welches Spiel könnte besser sein als Witcher 3?



So ist es. Die gesamte Witcher Reihe wurde zumindest auf PC mehr Illegal kopiert als verkauft, das ist nachweisbar und wurde auch von der Firma selbst bestätigt. Da kann diese Firma die gerne mal bissel mehr Blödsinn Erzählt in Sachen Marketing die Leute verarschen wie sie wollen.
Im Nachhinein beißen die sich doch in den Hintern was da von der Witcher Reihe illegal über den Tresen gegangen ist, nur weil sie zu bescheuert waren einen wirksamen Kopierschutz einzubauen. Denen sind Millionen durch die Lappen gegangen , geben es aber natürlich nicht zu.
Sie mögen eventuell gute Spiele machen, keine Frage, aber in der Sache Lügen sie wie gedruckt.


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich Rabowke antworten, da sehe ich gerade, daß Teiles des Threads gelöscht wurden. War wohl wieder Rechtschreibnazischeiße. Muß ja gelöscht werden. Ich wollte eigentlich immer noch wissen, was an meiner Schrift denn nun so fundamental falsch sei, ich dachte, jetzt kommt er, der Hammer, aber es war mal wieder Ebbe im Gelände.



Tobe Dich doch hier aus


----------



## Promego (8. Juni 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Utopie



Es würde schon reichen, wenn alle Spieler das nötige Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickeln würden um gar nicht erst auf die Idee zu kommen eine "Privatkopie" (oder eine andere scheinheilige Ausrede)  zu verwenden.
Ich weiß auch nicht woher die Einstellung kommt, dass nur weil man auf einem Computer sehr leicht etwas kopieren kann, auch das Recht hat das mit einem kommerziellen Produkt zu tun? Auf der anderen Seite erklärt es aber echt schön die eigentliche Wertigkeit der Produkte in der Wahrnehmung der Kunden - "Für das nächste Ubischrott game geb ich aber garantiert kein Fuffi aus, die können mich mal alle diese Kapitalistenschweine"....


----------



## Promego (8. Juni 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Es würde schon reichen, wenn alle Spieler das nötige Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickeln würden um gar nicht erst auf die Idee zu kommen eine "Privatkopie" (oder eine andere scheinheilige Ausrede)  zu verwenden.
> Ich weiß auch nicht woher die Einstellung kommt, dass nur weil man auf einem Computer sehr leicht etwas kopieren kann, auch das Recht hat das mit einem kommerziellen Produkt zu tun? Auf der anderen Seite erklärt es aber echt schön die eigentliche Wertigkeit der Produkte in der Wahrnehmung der Kunden - "Für das nächste Ubischrott game geb ich aber garantiert kein Fuffi aus, die können mich mal alle diese Kapitalistenschweine"....


 - und gleichzeitig über lahme Story, komische Animationen und scheiß Grafik meckern.
Ach wie herrlich ist doch unsere downward spiral Konsumgesellschaft!


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2017)

Das ist schlichtweg Erziehung und Einstellung. Ich bin als Kind so erzogen worden, für Dinge, die anderen gehören und angeboten werden zu bezahlen (es sei denn die sind offiziell von dem Besitzer geschenkt). Ich wurde so erzogen nicht zu klauen. Respekt vor fremden Eigentum zu entwickeln. Egal ob virtueller Natur (Software) oder greifbarer Ware.

Und ich habe in meiner ganzen Gamerkarriere nicht eine einzige Raubkopie genutzt. Da habe ich eher gewartet, mein Taschengeld zusammengekratzt. Und ich habe auch nie etwas geklaut. Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann oder konnte ist es halt Pech. Wird entweder gespart bis das Geld da ist oder man verzichtet.

Denke das hängt sehr viel mit der Mentalität und Erziehung zusammen. Da gibts bei vielen gar kein Unrechtsbewußtsein, weil die Eltern nicht so erzogen haben. So kommt es mir zumindestens teilweise vor.


----------



## DDS-Zod (8. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nehmen wir doch Witcher 3, ohne Kopierschutz bzw. DRM ... und trotzdem hat sich die PC Version eher unterdurchschnittlich verkauft, jedenfalls in Hinblick auf die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolen. Dabei ist Witcher 3 ein herausragendes Spiel und dürfte wirklich viele Käufer ansprechen. Aber irgendwie hat es das nicht getan.
> 
> Das vllt. mal als Argument für die Leute die Schreiben, dass sich gute Spiele ohne KS / DRM gut verkaufen würden ... welches Spiel könnte besser sein als Witcher 3?




Bitte was?
Quellen für deine Behauptung das sich Witcher 3 auf PC unterdurchschnittlich verkauft hat?
So allgemein: Konsolenverkaufszahlen kann man meist nicht mit PC Zahlen vergleichen, und wenn da musst du schon auch jede Konsole für sich sehen.

Wenn man das hier list, also ca. 30% PC, dann sind PS4/XBone im ähnlichen Bereich (wenn man die 70% durch 2 teilt)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - PC macht 30 Prozent der Verkäufe aus

Und 10 Millionen Einheiten (Meldung von einem Meilenstein im Juli 2016) heisst also ca. 3 Millionen für PC, was nun nicht gerade wenig ist (bitte nicht Zahlen von COD oder GTA usw nehmen, das sind andere Regionen, da kommt kein "normales" Spiel ran).

Das ist für ein RPG eine sehr beachtliche Zahl und sicher nicht unterdurchschnittlich.
Man vegisst gerne das sich nicht jeder Titel viele Millionen mal verkauft, auch nicht AAA Titel.


----------



## 1xok (8. Juni 2017)

Lässt sich umgehen. Man spielt einfach unter Linux. 

Weiß jemand, ob die Windows Version von Dawn of War III  noch Denuvo einsetzt?


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Lässt sich umgehen. Man spielt einfach unter Linux.


Linux interessiert weder im Home Sektor irgend Jemanden und schon gar nicht im Game Sektor. Kleinere Ausnahmen mal abgenommen die denken es wäre was Exlusives.
Linux hat im Server Bereich was gefunden wo es eine Aufgabe hat, aber auch da nur weil es Free ist, sonst interessiert es keine Sau, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Wäre es nicht Free, wäre Linux gar nicht mehr da. Das ist nun einmal die Realität.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2017)

Aus welchem Loch kommst Du denn gekrochen? Lern erst einmal deutsch und unterlasse die Beleidigungen.

Du begründest ernsthaft Diebstahl mit Ahds, Hartz IV und anderen? Soll das ein Witz sein? Weil man sich etwas nicht leisten kann aber andere ist das die Lösung? Sag mal wie hat man Dich denn erzogen?

In jedem Beitrag Stunk machen, Diebstahl schönreden?


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aus welchem Loch kommst Du denn gekrochen? Lern erst einmal deutsch und unterlasse die Beleidigungen.



Ist unser derzeitiger PC-Games Obertroll Redneck (mittlerweile sein 4. oder 5. Account)

braucht sich aber keine Hoffnung machen denn für ihn gilt mittlerweile das hier als Dauerzustand





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmGy-xuru8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juni 2017)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Quellen für deine Behauptung das sich Witcher 3 auf PC unterdurchschnittlich verkauft hat?
> So allgemein: Konsolenverkaufszahlen kann man meist nicht mit PC Zahlen vergleichen, und wenn da musst du schon auch jede Konsole für sich sehen.
> 
> ...


... du hast dir doch die Quelle selbst geliefert!  

Ich sprach ja nicht ohne Grund von "in Relation zu Konsolen". Steinigt mich, aber Witcher ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel für ein *PC*-Spiel und darum meine Aussage, dass ich sehr verwundert war, warum es sich gemessen an den Gesamtverkaufszahlen so schlecht für den PC verkauft hat. 3 Mio. Einheiten sind in Ordnung, aber hier wäre durchaus mehr drinnen gewesen.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob der Publisher vllt. mehr Einheiten verkauft hätte, wenn er einen Kopierschutz wie Denuvo eingesetzt hätte.

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette ... ich weiß.



> Und 10 Millionen Einheiten (Meldung von einem Meilenstein im Juli 2016) heisst also ca. 3 Millionen für PC, was nun nicht gerade wenig ist (bitte nicht Zahlen von COD oder GTA usw nehmen, das sind andere Regionen, da kommt kein "normales" Spiel ran).


... warum eigentlich nicht? Witcher 3 bietet mMn alles, um sich superb für den PC verkaufen zu können, da finde ich 3 Mio. Einheiten immer noch lächerlich, sorry.



> Das ist für ein RPG eine sehr beachtliche Zahl und sicher nicht unterdurchschnittlich. Man vegisst gerne das sich nicht jeder Titel viele Millionen mal verkauft, auch nicht AAA Titel.


... und dann gibt es Spartenspiele, die eine deutlich kleinere Zielgruppe ansprechen als Witcher 3 und sich auch über eine Mio. mal verkauft haben. Das wiederum in Relation zu den VKZ von Witcher 3 finde ich, merkwürdig.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Witcher 3 war jetzt halt wirklich ein Beispiel für ein verdammt gutes Spiel, was max. über den Klee gelobt wurde und auch wirklich bombastisch ist und keinen Kopierschutz hat.

Fallout 4, was mMn deutlich, deutlich [...] schlechter ist, hat sich *besser* verkauft als Witcher 3 ... jedenfalls auf dem PC.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aus welchem Loch kommst Du denn gekrochen? Lern erst einmal deutsch und unterlasse die Beleidigungen.
> 
> Du begründest ernsthaft Diebstahl mit Ahds, Hartz IV und anderen? Soll das ein Witz sein? Weil man sich etwas nicht leisten kann aber andere ist das die Lösung? Sag mal wie hat man Dich denn erzogen?
> 
> In jedem Beitrag Stunk machen, Diebstahl schönreden?


Michael sei aber bitte einfach froh das du aus so gutem Elternhaus kommst und nie irgendwelche Unfälle hattest die deine Arbeitsfähigkeit drastisch eingeschränkt haben das du nie auf Sozialleistungen etc. angewiesen warst.Klar gibt es viele die sich auf H4 ausruhen aber es gibt auch viele die einfach unverschuldet rein rutschen durch diverse Gründe aber dann verdammt schwer wieder da rauskommen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2017)

*Schutzsoftware Denuvo lässt sich komplett umgehen - behauptet Hackergruppe*

Ähm ich war nebenbei auch früher mal 7 Jahre! incl. Umschulungszeiten arbeitslos. Konnte mir damals nichts leisten. Habe aber trotzdem die mir beigebrachten ethischen und moralischen Regeln eingehalten. Die habe ich nicht einfach fallen lassen nur weil meine persönliche Situation beschissen war.

Ich hätte mir gern einen Amiga gekauft (kein Geld). Da wars halt mein kurz vor der AL gekaufter C64. Ich hätte wie einige Kumpels auch lieber einen Golf GTI gehabt (stattdessen war es ein 100 DM kostender und 20 Jahre alter, lahmer Wartburg). Bis ca. 2010 hatte ich in meiner Steambibliothek maximal 12! Spiele drin. Jetzt habe ich (unwesentlich  ) mehr drin. Ich wäre auch wie viele gern jede Woche in die Disco. So war es halt nur aller 3 Wochen und maximal 2 Getränke waren da drin. Mädels einen ausgeben ging nicht.

Aber in einem hast Du Recht. Ich bin froh, daß es mir heute finanziell und von der Lebensqualität her deutlich besser geht. Keine Frage. Dafür habe ich im Gegenzug Streß, die letzten 4 Jahre keinen Urlaub, bin Single und arbeite häufig auch am Wochenende.

Meinen Luxus erarbeite ich mir auch hart. Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juni 2017)

Das ist aber nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion ... ihr habt die Wahl, Beiträge in ein Thread eurer Wahl verschieben, d.h. den Thread einfach verlinken, oder ich lösch die Offtopic-Beiträge.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2017)

Schiiiieeeeb.


----------



## DeathMD (9. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du hast dir doch die Quelle selbst geliefert!
> 
> Ich sprach ja nicht ohne Grund von "in Relation zu Konsolen". Steinigt mich, aber Witcher ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel für ein *PC*-Spiel und darum meine Aussage, dass ich sehr verwundert war, warum es sich gemessen an den Gesamtverkaufszahlen so schlecht für den PC verkauft hat. 3 Mio. Einheiten sind in Ordnung, aber hier wäre durchaus mehr drinnen gewesen.
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir zwar recht und The Witcher 3 hätte sich durchaus besser verkaufen können, weil es ein wirklich gutes Spiel ist. Du betrachtest das allerdings sehr durch die "Fanbrille", zumindest wirkt es so. Ich glaube kaum, dass es sich mit Kopierschutz wesentlich besser verkauft hätte.

1) RPG

Rollenspiele sind eher ein Nischengenre verglichen mit Shootern, Action- oder Sportspielen. Die Verkaufszahlen erreichen daher nie solche Höhen wie bspw. ein FIFA, CoD oder GTA.

2) Fantasy

Jetzt kommen wir zur Nische der Nische. Ich persönlich mag zB. Fantasy Spiele nicht so gerne und habe lieber SciFi, Cyberpunk und Postapokalyptische Settings und ich nehme an, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Zumindest wird SciFi etc. auch andere Spieler eher anlocken als ein Fantasy Setting. Ein Fallout 4 ist auch für jemanden interessant, der evtl. lieber Shooter spielt aber auch mal in einer Open World ein Abenteuer erleben will, ein Witcher wird ihn vermutlich trotzdem nicht interessieren.

3) Bekanntheitsgrad

Bethesda ist international gesehen doch ein wenig bekannter als CD Project. Die ersten zwei Witcher Teile wurden größtenteils wohl nur in Europa wahr genommen und erst Teil 3 brachte den internationalen Durchbruch.
Square Enix dürfte international auch bekannter sein und trotzdem verkaufte sich eine bekannte Marke wie Deus Ex eher schlecht und das mit Kopierschutz. Human Revolution brachte es auf 2,2 Mio verkaufte Exemplare ca. 3 Monate nach Release, zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte sich The Witcher 3 schon ca. 6 Mio Mal verkauft.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex:_Human_Revolution#Verkaufszahlen
Witcher 3 - 6 Millionen Mal verkauft, 72 Mio. Euro Produktionskosten - GameStar

Mir fehlt einfach nach wie vor der Beweis, dass sich Spiele mit Kopierschutz wesentlich besser verkaufen und die Milchmädchenrechnung von eine Raubkopie ist ein entgangener Verkauf können sie sich wirklich sparen. Ich habe zu Teenagerzeiten auch viel runtergeladen und davon wurde ein minimaler Bruchteil überhaupt installiert und ein noch kleinerer Teil auch gespielt.

Wir kennen das doch alle von Steam und den Sales. Wie viele Spiele haben sich in der Bibliothek angesammelt, die noch nie installiert wurden, weil man sich dieses Schnäppchen einfach nicht entgehen lassen konnte? Würde man deshalb dafür den Vollpreis gleich zu Release zahlen? Nein, dann verzichtet man lieber oder holt es sich vl. irgendwann mal für 2 Euro. Bei Raubkopien ist dieser Sammelwahn vl. noch größer weil sie komplett gratis sind, nur ein Bruchteil davon würde wohl tatsächlich gekauft werden und dann erst zu einem Sale.

Durch Denuvo hätten die Publisher auch endlich die Möglichkeit uns zu beweisen, dass ihre Theorie stimmt. Immerhin sind noch einige Spiele nicht gecrackt und wir könnten die Verkaufszahlen mit dem direkten Vorgänger vergleichen. Komischer Weise sind Verkaufszahlen von Denuvospielen wirklich schwer zu finden und man kann sich nur auf Seiten wie Steamspy stützen.


----------



## 1xok (9. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Linux interessiert weder im Home Sektor irgend Jemanden und schon gar nicht im Game Sektor.



Android hat Windows längst überholt:
Android überholt Windows als meistverbreitetes Betriebssystem

Das meiste Geld mit Spielen wird heute im mobilen Sektor verdient:
Digitaler Spielemarkt generiert Gesamtumsatz von 91 Mrd. US-Dollar in 2016

Siehe http://forum.pcgames.de/stellt-euch-vor/9360109-games-nerdin-ohne-pc.html

An Spielen, die problemlos unter Linux laufen, wird in Zukunft kein Mangel bestehen. Eher wird es so sein, dass sie Spiele in Zukunft zuerst für Android erscheinen und dann nur noch nach Windows portiert werden oder auch nicht. Dank SteamOS braucht man dann ja kein Windows mehr.


----------



## Loosa (9. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> An Spielen, die problemlos unter Linux laufen, wird in Zukunft kein Mangel bestehen. Eher wird es so sein, dass sie Spiele in Zukunft zuerst für Android erscheinen und dann nur noch nach Windows portiert werden oder auch nicht. Dank SteamOS braucht man dann ja kein Windows mehr.



Also da bin ich etwas skeptisch. Die letzten Zahlen die ich gesehen habe sagen, dass iOS nur den halben Marktanteil hat aber doppelt so viel Umsatz generiert wie Apps für Android. Wer ein kostenloses Betriebssystem nutzt ist auch weniger geneigt dazu für Software zu bezahlen. 
Warum sollten Entwickler sich dann auf eine, sehr viel mehr zerklüftete, Plattform konzentrieren die ihnen kaum Einkommen beschert?

Ganz davon ab, dass weder iOS noch Android Geräte für AAA geeignet sind. Und selbst im Vergleich zu MacOS schneidet Linux mies ab. Denke mal aus demselben Grund. Nee, dass Android die erste Zielplattform wird halte ich für Wunschdenken. Ist einfach kein Geld mit zu machen.


----------



## 1xok (9. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also da bin ich etwas skeptisch. Die letzten Zahlen die ich gesehen habe sagen, dass iOS nur den halben Marktanteil hat aber doppelt so viel Umsatz generiert wie Apps für Android. Wer ein kostenloses Betriebssystem nutzt ist auch weniger geneigt dazu für Software zu bezahlen.
> Warum sollten Entwickler sich dann auf eine, sehr viel mehr zerklüftete, Plattform konzentrieren die ihnen kaum Einkommen beschert?
> 
> Ganz davon ab, dass weder iOS noch Android Geräte für AAA geeignet sind. Und selbst im Vergleich zu MacOS schneidet Linux mies ab. Denke mal aus demselben Grund. Nee, dass Android die erste Zielplattform wird halte ich für Wunschdenken. Ist einfach kein Geld mit zu machen.



Linux ist wesentlich weniger zerklüftet als Windows. Es gibt Android und SteamOS. Beides mit wohldefinierter Umgebungen.  Was zerklüftet ist sind die 2% Linux-Desktops mit ihren unzähligen Distributionen. Nur das ist einfach kein Problem, weil wir Linux-Desktop-Nutzer das schon immer unter uns regeln. Und mit dem exzellenten Support über Steam ist es jetzt noch viel weniger ein Problem. 

Du magst damit recht haben, dass Android Nutzer weniger zahlen. Aber am Ende macht es einfach die Masse.  Natürlich kann es auch ganz anders kommen. Nur zu sagen, Linux spielt im Gaming Bereich keine Rolle, ist einfach falsch.

EDIT: Und zum schlechten Abschneiden von Linux: Das ist einfach Quatsch. Redakteure machen viele Fehler. Wenn sie Linux-Spiele testen, sollten sie das unter SteamOS tun und nicht unter ihren möglicherweise verbastelten Desktops. Die PC-Games hatte im letzten Jahr aber einen guten Artikel in ihrem Dezember-Heft, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die schlechte Performance kommt in 100% der Fälle durch Portierungen von DirectX zu OpenGL/Vulkan zustande. Das bessert sich mit jedem Port. Bei den meisten Spielen spielt es keine Rolle. Sie laufen auch unter Linux exzellent.


----------



## Loosa (9. Juni 2017)

Keine Rolle wollte ich nicht sagen. Und ich fände es genial, wenn Open Source MS vom Markt putzen würde! 

Aber Linux liegt in der Verbreitung sogar hinter MacOS. Es bleibt ein System für Liebhaber die sich auskennen und gerne tüfteln. Ich will nicht wissen wieviel Geld Valve reingesteckt hat um das zu ändern. Mit marginalem Erfolg. Mir erscheint es eher, dass es Linux Distributionen gibt weil man eh schon für MacOS entwickelt hat. Eher eine, günstige, Hommage der Entwickler an die Rebellen. Nicht weil Linux soviel Einfluss hat.

Das mit dem weniger zerklüftet verstehe ich nicht. Für mich als Laie scheint das Gegenteil der Fall. Naja, ich hab Linux mal angeschnuppert (und vor Ewigkeiten mit Unix gearbeitet) aber da kenne ich mich wirklich nicht aus.


----------



## 1xok (10. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Keine Rolle wollte ich nicht sagen. Und ich fände es genial, wenn Open Source MS vom Markt putzen würde!



Das sind romantische Vorstellungen. Da ist Linux längst weit drüber weg.  Microsoft ist Platinum Member der Linux Foundation. 



Loosa schrieb:


> Aber Linux liegt in der Verbreitung sogar hinter MacOS. Es bleibt ein System für Liebhaber die sich auskennen und gerne tüfteln. Ich will nicht wissen wieviel Geld Valve reingesteckt hat um das zu ändern. Mit marginalem Erfolg. Mir erscheint es eher, dass es Linux Distributionen gibt weil man eh schon für MacOS entwickelt hat. Eher eine, günstige, Hommage der Entwickler an die Rebellen. Nicht weil Linux soviel Einfluss hat.



Apple nutzt inzwischen Metal und bietet ansonsten nur eine veraltete OpenGL API. Linux setzt dagegen auf ein aktuelles OpenGL und auf Vulkan. Viele Spiele werden überhaupt nur nach Linux portiert. Das Angebot an Linux-Spielen wächst deutlich schneller als das von MacOS. 

Das ist nicht nur Valve. Das sind die Publisher und Firmen wie Feral, die davon leben. Denkst Du große Unternehmen wie Warner, 2k und SEGA portieren dutzende von Spiele als Hommage an irgendwelche "Rebellen"? 

Linux ist einfach sehr ökonomisch dadurch dass es OpenSource ist. Es wächst weiterhin rasant. An SteamOS arbeitet bei Valve sicher nur eine handvoll Leute. Die Hauptarbeit leistet das  Debian-Projekt.


----------

